# Diesel Datsuns. esp maximas



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok..... where do the Diesel guys hang out? I have a 1982..... your forum setup does not even go back that far?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Even though we dont reach that far back, fire away with the questions and we will do our best to answer them. Possibly in the future a section will be added for that model if traffic warrants it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

*1982 Maxima Diesel*

RE: 1982 Datsun Maxiam, automatic tranny, 116,000 miles on OD, but speedo not working right. 4 door. 

How is best to upgrade the charging system to a high output alternator?

What problems start to creep up at this vintage that are specific to this car that I shoudl prepare for now. Funny electrical problems orrr ??? What about problems general to 80's Maximas?

I have damage in the driver rear. Hit was in the quater panel and wheel well. Drives but it will severly wear a tire I suspect. 
That side tire leans inward at the top badly. 

What do I have to look for to evaluate for possible tweak of the alingment of the unibody? I suspect I have to replace A arm, Strut, hub. Eventually that side of the body. Trunk and back door not effected as in how they work. Back door does not look effected at all. Trunk is up 1/4 or less on the side of damage

Right now the car bogs down but it sat a year or so after the accident. If I stop.... then start again few mintues later it runs fine for 5 or 10 minutes, then bogging starts again esp. on acceleration and uphill. There is a stick point in the acellereator pedal it just does not want to go past. I suspect crude in the tank (algie etc.) and or air leaks. I was planning to drain tank and change all filters. Then running floreseant fuel leak detector thru it to look for air leaks. Any other suggestions.? 

A good source for parts is?

What are the typical performance Mods on the Maxima Diesel of the 80's era? 

I hear their was a turbo model. Is there a retrofit set up out there? 

Is anyone running one on Vegetable Oil fuels (WVO, SVO, Bio-diesel) 

Here is the alternative fuels plan unfolding on this car.

http://biodiesel.infopop.net/2/OpenTopic?a=tpc&s=465094322&f=166094322&m=6663079096


----------

